# 3 اسئله و اجابه واحده



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2011)

السؤال الاول

ليه دكتات التهويه بتاعه الحمامات مبتتعزلش 

السؤال الثانى 

سمك العزل لدكت التكييف داخل المبنى 1 بوصه بكثافه 24 كجم / م (مكعب) 
سمك العزل لدكت التكييف خارج المبنى 2 بوصه بكثافه 48 كجم / م (مكعب) 

لماذا ؟؟

السؤال الثالث 

اذا كان عندك واجهه زجاجيه لمبنى معين ازاى تعرف اذا كان هيحصل تكثييف على سطح الزجاج الخارجى و اللا لا 

مفتاح للحل 

اجابه ال 3 اسئله تقريبا واحده ( نفس الاجابه )

نلتقى بعد الفاصل مع الاجابه بس حد يفكرنى


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

عرستي


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

دكتات الحمامات لا تكون معزوله لانها لطرد الهواء الفاسد ولا حاجه للحفاظ علي درجه حرارة الهواء المطرود من الحمامات


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

العزل الداخلي ا بوصه لانه فرق درجه الحراره بين الهواء داخل الدكت و المحيط الخارجي بها اقل بكثير من فرق درجات الحراره بين الدكت المعرضة للعوامل الجويه الخارجية ( معدل انتقال الحراره اكبر في الدكت الخارجي ل\كل يكون سمك العزل اكبر)


----------



## محمد يس (20 يونيو 2011)

قربت افهمك تتكثف المياه علس السطح الخارجي للزجاج اذا وصلت درجة حرارة الزجاج الي Dew Point الخاصه بخليط الهواء الخارجي يكون قصدك بالاجابه الواحده هيه انتقال الحرارة heat transfer


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2011)

محمد يس قال:


> قربت افهمك تتكثف المياه علس السطح الخارجي للزجاج اذا وصلت درجة حرارة الزجاج الي dew point الخاصه بخليط الهواء الخارجي يكون قصدك بالاجابه الواحده هيه انتقال الحرارة heat transfer


انت كده حطيت ايك على نقطه الموضوع 
استمر فى التفكير بنفس الاسلوب هتوصل للحل


----------



## haithamslem (21 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أعتقد والله أعلم كلما زاد فرق درجة الحرارة قبل السطح المنتقل خلالة الحرارة وبعده
كلما زادت درجة حرارة التكثيف
ففي حالة التهوية للحمامات مش محتاجين نعمل عزل علي الدكت لسببين
1-عدم وجود فرق درجات حرارة خارج الدكت وداخلة وده مش هيوصلنا لدرجة حرارة التكثيف علي سطح الدكت
2-بالإضافة إلي أن هواء التهوية يطرد خارجا ولا يدخل في دائرة التكييف مرة أخري
وفي حالة العزل الداخلي يوجد فرق درجات حرارة معين بيحتاج للعزل 1بوصة 
ولا يحتاج لأكثر من ذلك لأنه سيكون كافيا لمنع الوصول لدرجة حرارة التكثيف 
أما في العزل الخارجي ففرق درجات الحراة بيكون أكبر فنحتاج عزل 2بوصة
علشان يمنع الوصول لدرجة التكثيف
أما بالنسبة للواجهة الزجاجية فكلما زاد فرق درجات الحراة خار ج المبني وداخلة هيزيد التكثيف
*


----------



## samy m (21 يونيو 2011)

اعتقد لان كمية الانتقال الحرارة تتناسب طرديا مع فرق درجات الحرارة و بالتالى اذا زاد هذا الفرق يزيد كمية الجرارة المنتقلة الى الهواء المار فى الصاج و يزيد معدل التبخر للماء فى المكان المحيط و بالتالى يصل الهواء الى معدل التشبع saturation و بالتالى يصل الى نقطة التكثف و بالتالى يصدأ الصاج و يتلف العزل بالتبعية


----------



## zanitty (21 يونيو 2011)

كلام قريب جدا من الصواب و لا ينقصه الا التدعيم بالمعادلات العلميه


----------



## PS_HVAC (21 يونيو 2011)

Qtotal = M X Cp X [FONT=&quot]ΔT 

Where :

Qtatal : Total Load kW.

M : Mass Flow Rate kg/s

Cp :Specific Heat at Constant Pressure

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ΔT : inside Temp -Out Temp C


1- دكت الحمامات لا نهتم بالحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية للهواء الموجود بداخل الدكت ...... [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ΔT مهملة.

2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ΔT للدكت الداخلي تكون قليلة يعني الهيت ترانسفير قليل لذلك يلزم عازل 1 بوصة للحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية للهواء داخل الدكت[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .

3- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ΔT للدكت الخارجي اكبر منة للداخلي لذلك يلزم عازل بسمك اكبر للحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية للهواء داخل الدكت.

4- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]درجة الندى عبارة عن درجة الحرارة التي يتكثف عندها بخار الماء المتواجد في الهواء الجوي يعني عندما تكون درجة حرارة سطح الزجاج اقل من درجة حرارة بخار الماء الموجود في الهواء يبدا التكاثف. 


يعنى الجواب في قيمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ΔT وكيف نحافظ عليها للحفاظ على الطاقة التبريدية ولمنع الهواء من التكاثف داخل الدكت .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

هذا والله اعلم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​


----------



## zanitty (21 يونيو 2011)

ps_hvac قال:


> qtotal = m x cp x [font=&quot]Δt
> 
> where :
> 
> ...


الكلام ده كويس و رائع 
بس عاوزين نستبدل كلمه قليله و كلمه سمك اكبر لقيم و ارقام 
يعنى ماهو ممكن تبقى قليله بس تحتاج عزل 0.5 بوصه 
او قليله و تحتاج عزل 1.5 بوصه 
او عزل 1 بوصه بكثافه 16 كجم / متر مكعب 

انا مش قصدى ارخم و الله بس عاوزين نوصل لمنطوق معلومه تتقال بشكل علمى و هندسى صحيح 100 % علشان لو بنتكلم مع استشارى بيتلكك لنا مثلا نعرف نتكلم معاه بالحجه و الدليل


----------



## احمد بيو (22 يونيو 2011)

ياريت ياجماعة حد يفيدنا


----------



## samy m (23 يونيو 2011)

احييك يا باشمهندس زانيتى على الموضوع الرائع....صراحة دائما لدىالعديد من التساؤلات حول هذه النقطة بالذات...اشكرك جدا لانك اعدتنى مرة اخرى للتفكير ...
ساكتب ما اعرفه على كل حال .....عند زيادة درجة حرارة الهواء الحافة dbtفان ذلك يؤدى الى مزيد من تبخر المياة و بالتالى زيادة الرطوبة النسبية و بالتالى تزيد الحرارة الكامنة ...حتى يتم تشبع الهواء تماما و يصل للsaturation يحدث التكثيف........
و مازلت مستمر فى التفكير معاكم ...........


----------



## samy m (23 يونيو 2011)

U = 1 / R
سمك العزل يتم تحديده طبقا لل R value 
R = thickness / K

K = layer conductivity
و مازلت مستمر فى التفكير معاكم.....


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2011)

طيب لما تخلص قول خلصت علشان انا دلوقتى اللى بستفيد منك


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
محمد عبد الرحيم
من سوهاج
الاجابة الديو بوينت


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يونيو 2011)

التوضيح بالاخضر

السؤال الاول

ليه دكتات التهويه بتاعه الحمامات مبتتعزلش

لان درجة حرارة الهواء المطرود اعلى من نقطة الندى و لن يحدث تكاثف و لاداعى للحفاظ على برودة الهواء بالعزل الا فى حالة استعادة الطاقة

السؤال الثانى 

سمك العزل لدكت التكييف داخل المبنى 1 بوصه بكثافه 24 كجم / م (مكعب) 
سمك العزل لدكت التكييف خارج المبنى 2 بوصه بكثافه 48 كجم / م (مكعب) 

لماذا ؟؟
درجة حرارة الهواء داخل الدكت الخارجة حوالى 13 اى قريبة جدا من نقطة الندى و قد تساويها لذا يجب عزل الدكت جيدا لتجنب الفقد الحرارى و وصول الهواء الخارجى لسطح الدكت 
فى مادة اسمها vapor parier يدهن بها سطح العزل الخارجى للدكت و المواسير لتجنب حدوث تكثيف خاصة فى الاماكن الحساسة 
استخدمتها من قبل فى معرض سيارات مرسيدس
السؤال الثالث 

اذا كان عندك واجهه زجاجيه لمبنى معين ازاى تعرف اذا كان هيحصل تكثييف على سطح الزجاج الخارجى و اللا لا 

اذا كانت درجة حرارة الهواء داخل المبنى كافية لتبريد الزجاج الى درجة نقطة الندى فسوف يحدث تكاثف على السطح الخارجى


----------



## PS_HVAC (23 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> التوضيح بالاخضر
> 
> السؤال الاول
> 
> ...





كلامك مزبوط 100% مهندسنا الهمام محمد ميك ولكن ممكن زي ما قال مهندس زانتي ممكن العزل يكون

0.5 بوصة او 1.5 بوصة وممكن يكون بكثافة 16 كغ/متر مكعب يعني الاستاذ طالب ارقام وقيم لحل 

السؤال وانا بقول ان هاي القيم موجودة بأكثر من مرجع ويوجد كمان معادلات مثلا الهيت لوسيز فنكشن

من قيم اخرى فلو كان هذا المطلوب فسأقوم انشا الله بأرفاق الملف الذي يوضح ذلك .


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوكم نورالدين هاني
من بني سويف صعيدي
نفس اجابة اخونا محمد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (30 يونيو 2011)

اعدكم بدراسة عن الموضوع يكون فيها فصل الخطاب و لو ان زميلنا م محمد عبد الرحيم قام بالواجب لكن عشان زميلنا المتميز زانيتي ح اتعب شوية واشوف دفاتري القديمة فهو اكرمه الله لا يبخل علينا بمعلومة


----------



## zanitty (30 يونيو 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اعدكم بدراسة عن الموضوع يكون فيها فصل الخطاب و لو ان زميلنا م محمد عبد الرحيم قام بالواجب لكن عشان زميلنا المتميز زانيتي ح اتعب شوية واشوف دفاتري القديمة فهو اكرمه الله لا يبخل علينا بمعلومة


استاذى 
محمد باشا عبد الرحيم قام بالواجب و زياده كالعادى و المتوقع منه بس انا قريب هضيف المعادلات اللى بتحكم الموضوع ده و اللى على اساسها بنطلع سمك العزل و كثافته من كتالوجات الصانع حسب ال u value اللى بتنتج نتيجه الحسابات الناتجه عن اختلاف درجات الحراره بين الهواء خلال اى وسط سواء كان الوسيط ده دكت او زجاج او خلافه
بس استسمحكم ادونى كام يوم حتى يكتمل الشفاء فانى مريض منذ اكثر من 10 ايام


----------



## mohamed mech (30 يونيو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> بس استسمحكم ادونى كام يوم حتى يكتمل الشفاء فانى مريض منذ اكثر من 10 ايام


 
الف سلامة عليك يا ابو منو

أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك​


----------



## سامر السعدني (30 يونيو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الف سلامة عليك يا ابو منو​
> أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
> أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
> أسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
> ...


 


ألف الف سلامة 

ربنا يشفيك ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد بيو (1 يوليو 2011)

*ألف الف سلامة 

ربنا يشفيك ان شاء الله*


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (2 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يشفيك ان شاء الله


----------



## samy m (3 يوليو 2011)

شفاك الله يا ياشمهندس زانينى...الف سلامة عليك يا باشا


----------



## mohamedtop (3 يوليو 2011)

الف الف سلامة
وربنا يتم شفاك قريبا وتنور المنتدى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2011)

شفاكم الله و عافاكم 
أسأل الله العظيم
 رب العرش الكريم 
الرحمن على العرش استوي 
ذو العزة و الجبروت و رب هذا الملكوت 
ان يشفيك و يعافيك اخي و حبيب قلبي م احمد الزيني 
و أسأل الله بعزته و قدرته ان يعيذك من شر ماتجد و تحاذر و ان يشفيك شفاء بغير سقم و لا ردة 
وان يؤجركم على صبركم ، 
شفاك الله وعافاك ، شفاك الله و عافاك ، شفاك الله و عافاك ، 
و تعود لنا قريبا معافي باذنه تعالي ،
 و صلي الله على الحبيب المصطفي عدد خلق الله و تسبيحاتهم الي يوم الدين


----------



## haithamslem (4 يوليو 2011)

لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله يامهندس زانيتي
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك


----------



## aassam (4 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا ريس جواب دقيق


----------



## noreldin2000 (5 يوليو 2011)

شفاك الله وعافاك ومنتظرينك


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2011)

نقول بقى الحقيقه 

بالنسبه لسماكات العزل  
معامل انتقال الحراره U = 15 / فرق درجات الحراره (بالفهرنهايت)

طيب بالنسبه للدكت الداخلى درجه حراره الهواء فى البلينيوم (الفراغ ما بين السقف المستعار و البلاطه الخرسانيه) هى 85 درجه فهرنهايت 
و درجه حراره الهواء داخل الدكت 55 درجه فهرنهايت 
يبقى فرق درجات الحراره ( دلتا تى ) = 85 - 55 = 30 

يبقى U = 15 / 30 = 0.5 

نروح بقى على كتالوج مواد العزل اللى هنستخدمها و نختار سمك الماده العازله اللى يديلنا يو فاليو اقل من 0.5 عند درجه حراره 85 درجه  

بالمثل بالنسبه للعزل الخارجى درجه حراره الهواء الخارجى 115 درجه بالنسبه لمدينه جده مثلا  
يبقى الدلتا تى 115 - 55 = 60 
يبقى يو = 0.25
يبقى من الجداول نختار سمك عزل اليو بتاعته اقل من 0.25 عند درجه حراره 115 درجه 

طبعا بالنسبه لدكت الحمامات فدرجه حراره الهوا جوا الدكت تقريبا هى هى نفس درجه حراره الهوا فى البلينيوم فميش خوف من تكثيف الهوا على الدكت و مفيش حاجه لاننا نحتفظ بالطاقه داخل الدكت فعلشان كده مش مهم نستخدم ماده عازله  

تعالوا للقزاز بقى  

المعادله هى  
درجه حراره الزجاج = درجه حراره الغرفه - (معامل انتقال الحراره للزجاج / معمامل انتقال الحراره للهواء داخل الغرفه ( درجه حراره الغرفه - درجه حراره الهواء الخارجى ))

درجه حراره الغرفه = 72 درجه فهرنهايت تقريبا ( درجه الحراره التصميميه ) 
معامل انتقال الحراره للزجاج نحصل عليه من كتالوج شركه الزجاج المستخدم
معامل انتقال الحراره للهواء الداخلى = 1/0.68 from *[FONT=&quot]ASHRAE 2009 Fundamentals – 26.1[/FONT]*
درجه حراره الهواء الخارجى = 115 درجه فهرنهايت

اذا تحقق ان درجه حراره الزجاج اقل من نقطه الندى للهواء الخارجى فانه لا خوف من حدوث تكثيف على الزجاج 

يا ريت اكون عرفت اوضح حاجه و يا ريت لو فيه حاجه مش مظبوطه فى كلامى حد يصحح لى


----------



## mohamed mech (14 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> اذا تحقق ان درجه حراره الزجاج اقل من نقطه الندى للهواء الخارجى فانه لا خوف من حدوث تكثيف على الزجاج


 
مش فاهم الحته ده


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> مش فاهم الحته ده


يعنى لو درجه حراره الزجاج اقل من الديو بوينت اللى بنحصل عليها للجو الخارجى 
يبقى مش هيحصل تكثييف باذن الله
و الله الموفق (بكسر الفاء مش بفتحها زى ما قال عمر سليمان) و المستعان


----------



## mohamed mech (14 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يعنى لو درجه حراره الزجاج اقل من الديو بوينت اللى بنحصل عليها للجو الخارجى
> يبقى مش هيحصل تكثييف باذن الله
> و الله الموفق (بكسر الفاء مش بفتحها زى ما قال عمر سليمان) و المستعان


 
مش فاهم 
إعمل مثال على ملف اكسيل و ارفعه


----------



## zanitty (14 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> مش فاهم
> إعمل مثال على ملف اكسيل و ارفعه


بص يا باشا 
امتى يحصل تكثييف 
لو درجه حراره الوسط وصلت لدرجه حراره نقطه الندى ( الديو بوينت) 
طيب التكثييف ده هيحصل فين 
على الزجاج
مين اللى هيتكثف 
بخار الميه اللى فى الوسط الخارجى 
هيتكثف فين 
على الزجاج 
فلو درجه حراره الزجاج وصلت لدرجه حراره نقطه الندى يبقى ممكن ساعتها الوسط الخارجى يكثف ميه 
اما لو درجه حراره الزجاج اقل من درجه حراره نقطه الندى فيبقى مفيش فرصه للتكثيف 
انا عارف اشرح و اللا برضوا ما زلت مش عارف اوصل المعلومه


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

حمد الله علي سلامتك اولا وشكرا لحضرتك علي الاجابة الرائعة
كنت عايز اعرف مصدر ااقانون الاول وماذا تعبر الرقم 15 بيدل علي ايه 
طب علي اي اساس احدد كثافة العزل 24 او 48


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> حمد الله علي سلامتك اولا وشكرا لحضرتك علي الاجابة الرائعة
> كنت عايز اعرف مصدر ااقانون الاول وماذا تعبر الرقم 15 بيدل علي ايه
> طب علي اي اساس احدد كثافة العزل 24 او 48


الله يسلمك يا ابو حميد 
بالنسبه لمصدر القانون هو احد المهندسين الذين اثق فى علمهم و لسه من دقايق كنت بكلم صديقى محمد ميك فى التليفون و بقول له انا مش بقتنع بالقوانين اللى معرفش مصدرها حتى لو كانت من مصدر ثقه الا لما اعرف مصدرها العلمى فايدى على ايدك و ايده ندور على مصدر القانون ده 
ال 15 ده constant على حد قول نفس المصدر 
اما كثافه العزل فبرضوا هتطلع من الجداول لما ندور على السمك اللى يحقق ال يو فاليو المطلوبه 

بالنسبه لموضوع الزجاج فالخلاف بينى و بين صديقى محمد عبد الرحيم ( اللى انا اقتنعت بوجهه نظره ) ان درجه حراره الزجاج لازم تبقى اعلى من الديو بوينت مش اقل زى ما انا كاتب و جارى التحقق و الرد بس فى رمضان ان شاء الله لما مصدر المعلومات يرجع من اجازته


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك يارب تبقي دايما عوناا لكل طالب عالم (خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة)
ياريت حضرتك ترفع لنا جدول بتاع السمك والكثافة وال يو حتي تثبت المعلومة لو متاح لديك 
شكرااااااااا


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2011)

و الله للاسف معنديش سوفت كوبى لاى شركه عزل فى الوقت الحالى


----------



## zanitty (15 يوليو 2011)

مهانش عليا 

اتفضل

http://www.afico.com.sa/new/datasheets/duct_liner.pdf

[URL]http://www.afico.com.sa/new/datasheets/mechanical_board.pdf
[/URL]


----------



## mechanic power (15 يوليو 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

هههههههه انا كمان مش رضيت ارد عليك لما قلتلي مش عندي عشان كان هيبقي ردي مش تعرف اي موقع ودة طبعا اني عارف مش ههون عليك وهتجيبها دلوقتي بعد اذنك هقراهم ولو في حاجة ممكن نتناقش اوك شكراااااااا لحضرتك


----------



## احمد بيو (15 يوليو 2011)

انا قرات الملفين وعرفت ان Duct Liner يستخدم لعزل الدكت الداخلي والنوع التاني للدكت الخارجي اذا كنت فهمت صح  ممكن اعرف السبب وهل ينفع نبدل اي حد فيهم عند استخدام نفس السمك وثانيا لم اجد قيمة لليو بس طبعا لاقيت قيمة R VALUE طبعا هي مقلوب لليو وجدول لقيمة K وقانون يحدد العلاقة بين السمك وال R والK استخدمتة بس ماوصلتش لشيء ياريت تعطي مثال من الكتالوج ونطلع قيمة السمك في الداخل والخارج ثالثا ياريت تشرح الفقرة Performance & Physical Characteristics التي تتكلم عن mechanical fasteners


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2011)

يرفع


----------



## mohamed mech (23 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للزجاج هذه الحالة فى الصيف اما الشتاء فالعكس


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2011)

احمد بيو قال:


> انا قرات الملفين وعرفت ان duct liner يستخدم لعزل الدكت الداخلي والنوع التاني للدكت الخارجي اذا كنت فهمت صح  ممكن اعرف السبب وهل ينفع نبدل اي حد فيهم عند استخدام نفس السمك وثانيا لم اجد قيمة لليو بس طبعا لاقيت قيمة r value طبعا هي مقلوب لليو وجدول لقيمة k وقانون يحدد العلاقة بين السمك وال r والk استخدمتة بس ماوصلتش لشيء ياريت تعطي مثال من الكتالوج ونطلع قيمة السمك في الداخل والخارج ثالثا ياريت تشرح الفقرة performance & physical characteristics التي تتكلم عن mechanical fasteners


عندى نفس تساؤلاتك للاسف بعد ما شفت الكتالوج لانى حصلت على المعلومه بشكل نظرى 
انتظرنى حتى اول الشهر الكريم يرجع صاحب المعلومه و اواجهه بالمستندات و اخليه يعترف تحت تهديد الكتالوجات 

و بالنسبه للزجاج فاعتقد راى صديقى محمد عبد الرحيم هو الاصح لابد ان تكون درجه حراره الزجاج اكبر من نقطه الندى حتى لا يحدث تكثيف و ليست اقل


----------



## zanitty (23 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> بالنسبة للزجاج هذه الحالة فى الصيف اما الشتاء فالعكس


القاعده بوجه عام 
يحدث التكثيف على السطح الاقل فى درجه الحراره


----------



## احمد بيو (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليك ياهندسة ومنتظر اجابتك


----------



## صابر الحناجره (27 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> القاعده بوجه عام
> يحدث التكثيف على السطح الاقل فى درجه الحراره


 
نعم أخي ، يشترط لحدوث التكاثف على أي سطح أن تكون درجة حرارة هذا السطح تساوي أو أقل من درجة الندى للهواء الملامس لهذا السطح - نستفيد من هذه الظاهرة بالتخلص من الرطوبة الزائدة بواسطة ملامسة الهواء لملفات التبريد في ال fcu أو ahu - .
و درجة الندى لأي هواء عند ضغط ثابت تعتمد على عاملين :
أولا : درجة الحرارة الجافة لهذا الهواء
ثانيا : الرطوبة النسبية للهواء
لذلك قد يحدث التكاثف على أحد جوانب الزجاج و لا يحدث على الجانب الآخر ، مع أن جانبي الزجاج لهما نفس درجة الحرارة تقريبا ، و ذلك لأن شرطي التكاثف تتوفر على هذا الجانب و لا تتوفر على الجانب الآخر .
يتم تجنب مشكلة التكاثف عادة بتسخين سطح الزجاج ، و ذلك بأن توضع ( رديترات ) أو مشعات التدفئة تحت النوافذ عادة ، و أيضا يتم تجنب التكاثف على سطح مرآة الحمام بإستخدام مرآة من النوع المزود بمسخن كهربائي - للي معو فلوس زيادة - .


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## mohamed mech (2 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> انتظرنى حتى اول الشهر الكريم يرجع صاحب المعلومه و اواجهه بالمستندات و اخليه يعترف تحت تهديد الكتالوجات


 
كل عام و انتم بخير

نقول حمد لله على السلامة​


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة الجميلة


----------



## احمد بيو (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اين انتم ياجمااااااااااعة فين الردوووود لسه مااعترفش بالمعلومات ولاايه ياهندسة


----------



## zanitty (4 سبتمبر 2011)

انا مش ناسى يا جماعه و الله بس الاجابات اللى اتقالت لى ماقنعتنيش فمستنى الوقت المناسب اللى اتناقش فيه فى الموضوع لان رمضان وقته ضيق زى ما انتوا عارفين و بعد العيد كمان غالبا هنبقى مضغوطين شويه لكن و الله دى من الحاجات اللى انا كاتبها فى السكدول بتاعى انى اجيب قرارها باذن الله


----------



## mohamed mech (4 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> لكن و الله دى من الحاجات اللى انا كاتبها فى السكدول بتاعى انى اجيب قرارها باذن الله


 
الشعب يطالب برفع الإسكدول​


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الشعب يطالب برفع الإسكدول​


 مينفعش علشان فيه بلاوى و حاجات تكسف


----------



## mohamed mech (5 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> مينفعش علشان فيه بلاوى و حاجات تكسف


هههههههههههه
خلاص ربك حليم ستار على عباده​


----------



## احمد بيو (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اين انتم ياجماعة ليه النقاش وقف ارجو الاستمراااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## ahmedakkam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الشيق بالنسبة لي انا طالب جديد ومتابع لنشاطكم المتميزة واستفاد من معلوماتكم اكثر من المدرسة بكثير شكرا لكم 
احب ان اسئل عن نقطة وهية نحن درسنا موليار دايكرام والعلاقة مترابطة بين الحرارة والرطوبه ولم يذكر احد نسبة الرطوية في الجو حتى نقرر سمك العازل 
مثال اذا كانت الرطوية 60% والحراره 25 فدرجة التكاثف 13 ولا استطيع تقرقر هذا الابمعرفة درجة الرطوبة
اني مستمر بالمتابعة لمواضيعكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedakkam (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اذا كانت درجة الحرارة 25 والرطوبة 10 درجة التكاثف 10 واذا كانت25 و الرطوبة 90 التكاثف 22 الفرق 12 درجة


----------



## nofal (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود الستاوى (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## وقاص حسن (18 سبتمبر 2013)

لا نحتاج الى عزل الدكتات لأنه هواء فاسد


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخواني وجزاكم خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (1 مارس 2014)

أين بقية النقاش؟؟؟؟؟؟
الى المهندس الكبير زانيتى ياريت تضع لنا الفيصل الاخير في الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

